# gsp owners



## ohio_gunnar (Jan 5, 2011)

any other gsp owners around medina looking to work the dogs together? I have 6 month old shorthair well mannered, whoas, steady to wing and shot, having issues with retreive. any bird dog any level or age


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

He would love to! But were too far away and moving to Oklahoma. Good luck with your dog! Mine will retrieve like no other but doesnt want to hold point and let you flush.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i do quite a bit of training, i have two britts though


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Join South Cuyahoga sportsman club have training grounds in Chattam and every Sat. they train dogs on the grounds...Need more info. PM me.


----------

